# Texas/Bama National Figure Skating Championship



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to win the figure skating Championship tonight? Another season with another team undefeated and they aren't playing the winners. Bama and Texas don't want any part of Boise ST because they would be mauled. :lol: :lol: :lol: Nick Saban is wiping his forehead with relief that he's playing Texas instead of Boise ST.

Another reason why we should have a playoff system to decide WHO is the REAL champs.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh oh...The Colt McCoyless Longhorns pull within 3! I bet the only thing Nick Saban is wiping off his forehead right now is nervous beads of sweat. 

I thought this game was OVER at the half. This freshman quarterback started pretty awful but he's looking pretty **** good right now.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it's looking like Alabama is going to pull it off. It certainly wasn't without some drama. I wonder how the end result would have been different if McCoy hadn't gotten injured.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah....no figure skating yet, but there's still 47 seconds left.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Bama doesn't look like the great team that they should be. Even without Colt McCoy then it's a close game. The Alabama QB has been sacked 6 times tonight, and he hasnt really made any outstanding plays. 

Alabama also sucks on third downs 2-12.

Yep, Boise would have killed either of these two teams.

It's sad that in college football we don't crown TRUE champions. 

Bama is just lucky that McCoy went out of the game or they probably would have lost.

I HAVE SEEN BETTER GAMES THIS YEAR.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nick Saben is a end of a sharp object. That last TD was just classless. Who doesn't run the clock on on that one? Jerk.

I have Nick Saben. I hate everything about Nick Saben. I had his university. I hate his fans. I hate everything about him. He is classless and I have no respect for him.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

If they can't stop a goaline run straight up the middle who's fault is that? It ain't classless. It's football. Play until the game is over.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Nick Saben is a end of a sharp object. That last TD was just classless. Who doesn't run the clock on on that one? Jerk.
> 
> I have Nick Saben. I hate everything about Nick Saben. I had his university. I hate his fans. I hate everything about him. He is classless and I have no respect for him.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

Coach Saban is a weanie :lol: . Yes, Gary, he is classless. I wasn't impressed by the way Alabama played. I thought it would be a better game.

I also thought it was stupid that Bama threw the ball on the 4th down and it was intercepted. Texas also should have let the clock expire before half time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> If they can't stop a goaline run straight up the middle who's fault is that? It ain't classless. It's football. Play until the game is over.


I'm all for that, but at the same time, if I shoot a deer, it is down and not getting up, and I walk up to it, I don't stand over it dancing hoping it keeps breathing until the season ends. I put it out of its misery. You are ahead by 10, proved you are better, have the ball on the 3 with 47 seconds. So you pad the numbers with another TD run? To prove what? Just kneel on the ball and tip your hat.

Chris Ledoux said it best:
When you ride your last one, make sure he's the best one,
jump while he's movin', tip your hat boys, and walk away.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nick Saben is a end of a sharp object. That last TD was just classless. Who doesn't run the clock on on that one? Jerk.
> 
> I have Nick Saben. I hate everything about Nick Saben. I had his university. I hate his fans. I hate everything about him. He is classless and I have no respect for him.


While I am also not a Nick Saban fan, I disagree that their last TD was classless. I mean it put them up by 16, not 60. It was a 3-point game just minutes earlier. It might have been the more conventional move to simply take a knee and run out the clock. However, if I was on the opposing team I certainly wouldn't be outraged, and I doubt Mack Brown really cared either.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

It's not like they were playing some crappy school to pad their win column. SEC schools only do that at the beginning of the year. It was the National Figure Skating Championship!!!! If you are blowing a team out (which wasn't the case here) than keep doing it. Run up the score and pad your stats. You earned it (debatable point).

And yes, I hate Saban too. I just hate Texas more. :twisted:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> It's not like they were playing some crappy school to pad their win column. SEC schools only do that at the beginning of the year. It was the National Figure Skating Championship!!!! If you are blowing a team out (which wasn't the case here) than keep doing it. Run up the score and pad your stats. You earned it (debatable point).
> 
> And yes, I hate Saban too. I just hate Texas more. :twisted:


I agree. I don't think phrases such as "running up the score" or "classless scoring" should be used in games of such a high stake at such a high level. If you are playing in any high level sports championship game, whether it is Division 1 college athletics, or the pros, I would hope that the last thing on your mind should be hurting the other team's feelings by scoring too often. (As mentioned, this wasn't even necessarily the case in this particular game, as the score was extremely close with just minutes remaining).

If team A can't stop team B from scoring, don't blame team B.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

It's too bad that Colt McCoy couldn't have been healthy for the entire game...at that level of competition you'd like to see both teams' best for 4 quarters...oh well...Alabama won regardless so congratulations to them and we'll see Texas again next year in a BCS bowl...
Hook 'Em Horns!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

What a disappointing championship game. Texas comes out looking like they are going to be competitive and McCoy goes down and the Horns collapse. I quit watching at half after that ridiculous "pick 6" by a 300# lineman with :13 seconds remaining in the half. I understand Texas made a comeback in the second half but it looks like 'Bama piled it on at the end. 

Like last year, there is no real National Champion while there is another undefeated team that was excluded from the big game, IMHO.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

16 team playoff with an NIT style collection of bowls to satisfy the non-contenders...I have a dream!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bama has the heisman trophy winner and he couldnt get the job done on 3rd downs. 2 of 12 is pretty pathetic even with lineman big fat Cody in the herd.

The Cinderalla Figure skating Championship was just as disappointing this year as last year. Bama looked horrible and made a lot of stupid mistakes also. I laughed so hard when Texas kicked the ball into a Bama player as he just stood there. After watching the game. I believe TCU or Boise would easily kick Bama's arse.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT JOB BAMA!!! Way to put the hammer down and pound the final nail in the closing minutes.  You don't just roll over and run out the clock in the Championship game... jesus, what the hell is the matter with you people? If it was a MWC school in the championship, you'd have been all for running up the score to make a point... so whats the **** difference? CS, I'm not one bit surprised you're on here spewing your BS.... you're probably slobbering yourself into a fit because Fatbass was right and unlike Utah, the Tide won all their games, came back and got it done. The MWC would do well to follow the SEC's version of consistency... not that they ever could, but its a pretty well time tested example by numerous teams from that conference on how to get it done. 8) I'm extremely happy for Fatbass that his team is the champs... they played their butts off and deserved it. As far as Colt McCoy is concerned.... would he have made a huge difference? Who knows... but he got tagged and couldn't hack coming back into the game. Way to go Bama D for busting through and removing a key player for the 'Horns. Bama deserved this game... they slacked a bit, Texas made it close but Bama also showed they could pour it on when it was needed to finish the game off. It was great to watch..... and I think the BCS got it right pitting the two best teams in the nation against each other for the national championship. 

Only thing I wish would have been better about this bowl season... the high billing/highly ranked teams didn't deliver near the excitement in their games that some of the little nobody schools did in theirs. I'd take the game with the Central Michigan Chippewa's vs. Troy over a several touchdown spread game any day of the week. I also was extremely pleased that the BSU player kept it real after their game and when asked if they should be #1, he smiled and said, "No, probably not". Kudos to you kid. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, I'm not one bit surprised you're on here spewing your BS.... you're probably slobbering yourself into a fit because Fatbass was right and unlike Utah, the Tide won all their games, came back and got it done


.

I could care less about Fatbass. He's probably over on the gutpile writing WAR with CS part two. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I watched the game and they didnt look all the great. Plus the stats show they werent very good. They have a ton of rushing yards, but suck at 3rd downs. Bama's QB looked like he was half awake even after being sacked 6 times :lol: :lol:

As long as their is still another undefeated team after the seaon is over then teams like Bama can put that trophy up where the sun doesnt shine because it means nothing.

If the UTES were the National Champs and there was still a undefeated team then I would want them playing that team otherwise Coach Whit should throw the trophy away.

Now Riley don't go writing blah blah blah swear swear blah blah :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Coyoteslayer,
While I believe that Boise State has a decent argument to be co-national champs, I'm not going to take anything away from Alabama. Nick Saban, Mark Ingram and Greg McElroy didn't invent the BCS. Based upon the current system, they are the national champs, and deservedly so. You can't disagree with the fact that Alabama had a much stronger schedule. Do you really believe that Boise State would have run the table in the SEC? I don't. Alabama plays in the strongest conference in the nation and won all of their games. Yes, the BCS sucks, but under THIS system, Alabama does indeed deserve to be national champions. 
Boise State won all of their games on their schedule, and had a hell of a season. Props to them as well. However, based on the CURRENT SYSTEM in place, Alabama are (in my mind) undeniably the national champs. 
I want the system to change just as much as anybody. I hope it happens, and I think it eventually will. We, the fans, can only hope.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If Boise St was the only team in the FBS without a loss, it would be another story. But they were not. Alabama won all games at hand and went undefeated. Although they didn't play a strong schedule this year, it was still much stronger than that of Boise St. I do not like the SEC, or Alabama, and I especially dislike Nick Saban, but they are, and should, be the National Champions this year. And CS, go learn a little more about college football. What you have been discussing in your 4th grade classroom doesn't count!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

From all the football I watched this year, Alabama was the BEST team I saw play all year. The title game was not their best game, but if I had to submit my own rankings, they would be my solid #1 team. My top 5 would be:

1. Alabama
2. Boise State
2.5. Florida
4. TCU
5. Probably Iowa or Ohio State


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like your Top Five Gary, but I still say crowning ANY team champions when another team is undefeated is nonsensical and a farce. I was lucky enough to win two state individual titles and a team title in high school wrestling, as well as one in high school baseball, never in my wildest dreams would I call my self champ if there was a wrestler/team in my division that was undefeated. I proved it on the field and on the mat, what a novel idea.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP, I agree with pro. Has hell frozen over :lol: j/k

I also like your top pic, but I think I would probrably still put Texas somewhere in that top 5. They lost, but wasnt whooped by Alabama. They kept it somewhat close without their star player in Mccoy. Even if they were at #5 I would be happy with that.

As far as being "Champ" Playoff system is the only way to go especially when there is more than one team that finishes un-defeated. NO TEAM should be left out of the hunt if they do everything in their powers to win, and win every game. What Alabama does should have absolutely NO EFFECT on how Boise State finishes except if they play each other.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I debated putting Texas in or not. They got beat solidly by Alabama, and the Big 12 title game was a freaking gift from the BCS gods on the last second replay. If Texas loses that game, the BCS would have to put BSU or TCU in the title game and that would not have been acceptable. Nebraska's D domintated the longhorns all night long and had the game stolen. So in my mind, Texas had two losses. Which puts them right there with Ohio State and Iowa. 

We would ALL prefer a nice play-off system. Without question. But undefeated teams getting left out is nothing new. Paterno has done that what? 3 times? Undefeated but no national title? ASU's done it. Auburn. Utah twice in recent history. And Utah had the biggest gripe last year when no one else finished without a loss (much as it pains me to admit that ;-) ) But its part of the broken system. So until then, I can put up what I THINK, not what we would KNOW if the teams could play it out and prove it on the field.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> If Boise St was the only team in the FBS without a loss, it would be another story. But they were not. Alabama won all games at hand and went undefeated. Although they didn't play a strong schedule this year, it was still much stronger than that of Boise St. I do not like the SEC, or Alabama, and I especially dislike Nick Saban, but they are, and should, be the National Champions this year. And CS, go learn a little more about college football. What you have been discussing in your 4th grade classroom doesn't count!


Beavis, Maybe you should read what I wrote before you come on here posting your garbage. I know Fatbass is your puppet master. Alabama did have a good season. They played good this year. They had a close game where they were able to block the field goal otherwise they would have lost. Texas had a close one too. BUT I do believe that Boise ST could beat Alabama.

Alabama played crappy most of the night. Bama had only 2 of 12 in THIRD down efficiency. That is crappy. Especially when they have their superstar Heisman winner. The Bama QB was sacked 6 times. He had the deer in the headlights look sometimes.

Boise ST, TCU,Texas, Alabama and Cinci were all undefeated in the regular season. BUT based on their bowl game performace then BOISE would win hands down and should have been playing in the National Championship game. They beat everyone on their schedule. Boise ST had a weak schedule this year, but that isn't their fault. Boise ST again in my opinion would have killed Alabama if they were given the chance. They destroyed TCU on the field.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would beg to differ that Boise State killed TCU. TCU killed TCU. Dropped passes doomed them. I'm talking about passes that hit the receivers right in the hands and were dropped. Or as happened three times, were tipped by TCU players and caught by BSU players. I saw that game as far less than dominating. I saw a TCU team make countless mistakes, and still only lose by one score.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I kind of find it funny that half the people in the US feel differently about the end of season top 5...but you get points for wanting to be unique! :roll: 
TCU choked in the big game...OSU was handed a rose bowl title since Masoli and Oregon are about as consistent as jello...Iowa beat GaTech...might as well have beaten Air Force...
I personally believe that in a final four playoff between Texas, Alabama, Florida, and Boise...any one of those teams would've came out on top...Alabama happened to win under the current system, but the AP voters got it right as far as the top 4...
The underlying story is that the MWC had 3 teams in the final top 25...which impresses me the most...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Boise ST again in my opinion would have killed Alabama if they were given the chance. They destroyed TCU on the field.


Come on! Boise State did not "destroy" TCU any more than Utah did last year. It was merely a case of TCU choking in their biggest game of the season for the second year in a row. Give credit to Boise, they were better prepared, they executed better, and they generally seemed to want it more, but it was a close game that came down to the last minute so you can not say that Boise "destroyed" them. Even the Boise coach, when interviewed after the game, said that it was a close game that could have gone either way.

Having said all that, I do think Boise State deserves to be ranked #2, simply because they are the only other undefeated team left in the country. It is no different than Utah last year, who was voted #2 in the final AP poll.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

You mean this bama ?


----------

